

NSA send a cease-and-desist letter to Zazzle - ForFreedom
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-nsa-wants-to-ban-sales-of-this-t-shirt-on-zazzle-2013-8

======
viennacoder
“To learn who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to
criticize.”- voltaire

